# مساعدة : فكرة مشروع سنة تالتة



## Mecha Man (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا شباب وصبايا يا ريت حدا فيكم يساعدني إذا عندكم شي فكرة عن مشروع نهائي لسنة تالتة يا ريت لو تساعدوني وبكون إلكم من الشاكرين


----------



## alnaqeb2003 (8 يناير 2011)

انا مثلك ابحث بحث تخرج في نفس التخصص اذا حصلتي لي ولك وانا اذا حصلت با اعطيك


----------



## andaziar_85 (11 يناير 2011)

here is some ideas
1- bluetooth based controlling stepper motor
2- wireless controlling dc motors
3- controlling two dc motors using pic microcontroller
4- robcom a combat robot.
5- the mechatronics talking head.
6- ionic motor.


----------



## قيس حبول (6 مارس 2011)

ارجوا التكرم باعطائي بعض الفكر لمشاريع تخرج لتخصص الميكاترونكس


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن _2 (7 مارس 2011)

هل من المسموح لك إستخدام الpic في مشروعك أم المنفذ التفرعي فقط
لأن المشاريع على ال(pic)كثيرة جدا ً


----------



## bechaar (15 مارس 2011)

www.ptc2.com


----------

